# engine gaskets



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

I have a big oil leak at the rear of the pan and a smaller one at the fuel pump on my 68 400 bird, I have yet to pull the inspection cover to verify where the rear leak is coming from, I'm guessing it's the rear main or pan gasket. Since the gaskets are all 50 years old, I've decided to pull and reseal/detail the engine, and I'd like to replace the rear main seal while I have the engine out. I've watched several videos ( Bear's included) on installing Pontiac rear main seals and I need to decide which seal to buy, looks like there are 3 main choices: BOP 1 piece viton, BOP 2 piece viton and Best Gasket graphite rope. Which seal is giving the best results? I'd like to hear from members that have actually replaced their rear main seal. THANKS!


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Duff said:


> I have a big oil leak at the rear of the pan and a smaller one at the fuel pump on my 68 400 bird, I have yet to pull the inspection cover to verify where the rear leak is coming from, I'm guessing it's the rear main or pan gasket. Since the gaskets are all 50 years old, I've decided to pull and reseal/detail the engine, and I'd like to replace the rear main seal while I have the engine out. I've watched several videos ( Bear's included) on installing Pontiac rear main seals and I need to decide which seal to buy, looks like there are 3 main choices: BOP 1 piece viton, BOP 2 piece viton and Best Gasket graphite rope. Which seal is giving the best results? I'd like to hear from members that have actually replaced their rear main seal. THANKS!


Rope seal here. No issues.


----------



## CoveKid19 (Nov 18, 2021)

I used a BOP 2 piece in my 389. Built in 2009 and it's still leak free today.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

Was crank in or out on your 389? Naturally, I'd like to leave the crank in and try the 2 piece seal, but if I remove the crank, I'm leaning towards the graphite rope.


----------



## CoveKid19 (Nov 18, 2021)

Duff said:


> Was crank in or out on your 389? Naturally, I'd like to leave the crank in and try the 2 piece seal, but if I remove the crank, I'm leaning towards the graphite rope.


Yes, I installed the BOP seal when I was building the engine.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

And use the BOP one piece oil pan gasket when buttoning it all up.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

O52 said:


> And use the BOP one piece oil pan gasket when buttoning it all up.


Good idea, THANKS!


----------

